# I need Pin-up Girls



## B-29 (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey ever one Im new hear so I did not know where to ask this.

I need any photos of ww2 pinup girls or nose art! Im working on a 1940 Ford Truck and I need a girl for the doors. And do know what the color of the B-17 was I know it was a dark green but im trying to find the paint codes or the name of it. 

Thanks all Srry if this is in the wrong place to ask that.


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 6, 2008)

Google Image Result for http://bp1.blogger.com/_zu-DKjmLnoA/RqfBacEjm_I/AAAAAAAAAuI/-1UgNZENmWA/s400/nose+art+pic.jpg

This site has a few. As for the paint colour, you may want to post in the modeling section. While I'm a modeller myself, I don't specialize in bombers, so I'm the one to ask.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 6, 2008)

The paint colour was Olive Drab, a green with a hint of brown. Sorry I haven't got the paint number to hand, but this colour 'weathered' so much, especially in Europe, that the shades changed dramatically, from an olive green, to almost a pure 'earth', or tan brown. Note also that, from February 1944, 'natural metal' (silver) finish was predominant. There are at least two books on the subject of nose art, with many good colour shots of WW2 'girlie' art portrayed.
As catch said, a look in the modelling section might find some pics of WW2 bomber models. Somewhere, there's one of mine in the colour you want, a B26 Marauder.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 7, 2008)

Catch22 said:


> This site has a few. As for the paint colour, you may want to post in the modeling section. While I'm a modeller myself, I don't specialize in bombers, so I'm the one to ask.



Great sense of humour Mate


----------



## B-29 (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 7, 2008)

Any particular aircraft nose art you are looking for, there are a ton of nose art for the B-29


----------



## Crunch (Dec 8, 2008)

There's a few websites and photographers that do modern pin-ups too. 

click to enter

Andrew Critchley - Australia | Facebook (If you're on facebook)

The Hourglass - Pin up photography of real women with a vintage touch

Might give you some ideas.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 9, 2008)

So do I brother, so do I...


----------



## Cota1992 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't build models at all but thanks for the pin up links!
Art in DC


----------



## FlexiBull (Feb 11, 2009)

Do a search on Vargas, the guy was quite prolific and many of the pinups were used as nose art. I think that those above ^^ may be his.

When I skinned my B 17's in"The Mighty Eight" I used several of his and made some up as well.

I'll see if I can find them out.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Well I did find them  but I don't want to get banned so I won't post them up!! 

Vargas and Hubert de Lartigue are a couple of the names to search


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 11, 2009)

> This is nice "POM POM EXPRESS" B-24J



Now I understand where the inspiration for silicon implants came from 8)


----------



## NoOneRemembers (Jun 1, 2009)

eBay Store - Pinups for Guitars: Pin-Ups Gresch Gibson telecaster Fender decals, Bomber Art, Nose Art Hillbilly decals

Tons of them, they even have some with the aircraft names on them
WWII Pinup Girl Nose Art Model Airplane Decals #32 - eBay (item 250431902887 end time Jun-24-09 22:28:36 PDT)

NICE!!!


----------

